# A good centerpiece fish?



## Samuelson (Feb 18, 2012)

I was just wondering what type of Cichlid would make a good centerpiece for a 29 gallon tank?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

An angel could work in a 30.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, check out the cookie cutter for a 29g. You may be inspired!!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_29g.php


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Angels are good. Rainbow cichlids will work in tight spaces. Shell dewllers?? Got any better info on what type or group you might favor?


----------



## Samuelson (Feb 18, 2012)

PfunMo said:


> Angels are good. Rainbow cichlids will work in tight spaces. Shell dewllers?? Got any better info on what type or group you might favor?


No I dont really have a favorite group. I just want something that will stand out and catch your eye right away, and be bigger than the other fish. I want to base my other fish off of the centerpeice and have a color scheme. I will have a natural wood stump in the middle with plenty of clay pots scattered for hideing places. I will also be useing live plants for the foreground, middle, and background. I have the setup of the tank in my head, now just need to brainstorm the fish


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Make compatibility a higher priority than aesthetics and you will have greater success.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Rainbows, or Honduran Red Points would be good for that tank. I'm a fan of breeding pairs, as they allow you to see more of the fish's personality (and color!). Add a small pleco like a Clown or Bristlenose, and a small school of dithers (Tiger Barbs, Bloodfin tetras) and you're good to go.

There are also a lot of South Americans that could work well, but I'm kind of a Central guy. Check out the profiles section. It's a great resource for researching possible choices.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

You may also need to do some checking on how the fish and the plants might work together. When I was breeding rainbow cichlids, I found they were a bit more trouble with live plants than I wanted at the time. Your results might be better.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

My Rainbows have a taste for Java Fern, but have left Crypts, Anubias and Hygro alone entirely...go figure.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

vann59 said:


> Make compatibility a higher priority than aesthetics and you will have greater success.


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: "T"


----------



## Samuelson (Feb 18, 2012)

I dont think I want to breed any fish


----------



## Samuelson (Feb 18, 2012)

livingroomdiver said:


> Rainbows, or Honduran Red Points would be good for that tank. I'm a fan of breeding pairs, as they allow you to see more of the fish's personality (and color!). Add a small pleco like a Clown or Bristlenose, and a small school of dithers (Tiger Barbs, Bloodfin tetras) and you're good to go.
> 
> There are also a lot of South Americans that could work well, but I'm kind of a Central guy. Check out the profiles section. It's a great resource for researching possible choices.


What would I do with the babies when they breed?


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Generally you would leave them in the tank until they are free swimming, then transfer them to something smaller (say 20 gallons) and raise them until about 2". Then you sell them. I'm sure everyone does it differently but this is what I've been doing. I'm sure you could just leave them in the main tank and hope that the parents look after them, but it's more likely that they would just eat them..


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

What to do with fry is a pretty individual decision. Many who find they have fry in a group tank just ignore it and let nature work. Others find they don't like that and feel compelled to "save" the fry. That gets to be more effort but can also be very rewarding. We learn a lot when we try something different. Since fish do the work of breeding, it then is up to us how we handle it. With African mouthbrooders, I move the holding female to a small tank where she spits the fry out when they are ready and then move her back. Quite easy and simple except that they will do it repeatedly and I soon run out of tanks. To stop breeding< I move the males to another tank or sell the breeding group. Bredding groups are often highly sought after so when I tire of them, they are easy to move out at a profit. The fry, I have to deal with for a much longer period as they grow to a good size to sell.

No big thing but takes a decision on what you feel like doing. Giving free fish away is normally an easy way to make new fish friends!


----------



## Samuelson (Feb 18, 2012)

I think I figured out my stock list. Tell me what you think.

Top- 4-5 silver dollars

Middle/ centerpiece- 1 angelfish

Bottom- 4-5 kuhli loaches


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Get rid of the SD's. They get +6". 
How about some small dither fish?


----------



## Samuelson (Feb 18, 2012)

dsouthworth said:


> Get rid of the SD's. They get +6".
> How about some small dither fish?


What would you suggest?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: Not bad choices. The silver dollars might dwarf your lone angel though (especially redhooks). If you want the angel to be the largest, showpiece fish in the tank, think other compatible fish under 6". "T"


----------



## Samuelson (Feb 18, 2012)

What other fish would you suggest instead of the silver dollars?


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

If you really wanted to stick with the angelfish, what about something like Celebes Rainbowfish (Marosatherina ladigesi), or other smaller-type rainbowfish? Pseudomugil gertrudae (Gertrude's Blue Eye Rainbowfish) is another example. These are fast little fish which grow only to about 2", but when they are flashing, they really show off. Most pictures don't do these guys justice. Though if you were looking for relaxing slower moving fish (like tetras), then these aren't for you, as they all appear to have ADHD.

And coincidentally, both the kuhli loach and these come from Indonesia.


----------



## Samuelson (Feb 18, 2012)

I like the suggestion, but I want my centerpiece of my tank to be bigger. So I still will stick to the angelfish.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Right, still have the angelfish as the centerpiece, but the rainbowfish and loaches can be supporting cast. The angel will be much larger than the others as an adult.


----------



## Samuelson (Feb 18, 2012)

O, I understand now, well i'll look into it.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Other good fish for the top of the tank would be Danios, or Hatchet Tetras, or some type of life bearer like Platies or Swordtails. The life bearers also do a good job at algae control, and come in many colors. However, if you are not into brightly colored man-made fish, there are also wonderful wild-strain life bearers.

All of these would do well with the angelfish and the loaches. Life bearers would breed, but the angelfish would take care of the fry. :drooling:


----------

